# What model is this 1936 Schwinn Walco



## barneyguey (Aug 1, 2018)

Howdy folks! I've been reading some of the forums and think this is a BC model. The thing that stumps me, is the fenders. The front fender is set up with holes for wiring that goes from the light, back to the battery supply. I thought those type of fenders were for a motorbike? All the parts are original except the chain guard, light and pedals.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 1, 2018)

Appears to be a 36 Motorbike missing the tank, carrier and light


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 1, 2018)

I dunno ....it maybe all wrong....you should sell it to me cheap and itll be my headache?


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 1, 2018)

**!!welcome!!**


----------



## bdp35 (Aug 1, 2018)

Isn't this your bike on the cobalt blue Schwinn thread?

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lets-see-your-cobalt-blue-schwinn-bicycles.121043/


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 1, 2018)

I decided I'd never find a tank, so I made a battery tube out of a 3 cell mag flash light and put and old switch in it. Then I made my own clamps for it. I even put a delta decal on it for good measure.


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 1, 2018)

bdp35 said:


> Isn't this your bike on the cobalt blue Schwinn thread?
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/lets-see-your-cobalt-blue-schwinn-bicycles.121043/



Yes sir, that's the same bike. I finally decided to get back to working on it.


----------



## bdp35 (Aug 1, 2018)

I thought I had seen it before!   Nice job!    

I think the prewar cobalt blue is the nicest color of any prewar Schwinns.   It's a deep purple/blue.   

Killer bike!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 1, 2018)

bdp35 said:


> I thought I had seen it before!   Nice job!
> 
> I think the prewar cobalt blue is the nicest color of any prewar Schwinns.   It's a deep purple/blue.
> 
> Killer bike!



Thanks man, I need to get some pinstipes on it. I was able to paint the rest of the bike by myself, but I shake to much to paint the pinstripes.


----------



## bdp35 (Aug 1, 2018)

Get blue tape, and mask the areas where you want to pin striping.   Or you can just buy some pinstriping at Auto Zone.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 13, 2018)

looks like a 1936 b97 and if you keep adding parts(like a tank and rack) it'll become a b107. nice work in progress-clean!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 13, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> looks like a 1936 b97 and if you keep adding parts(like a tank and rack) it'll become a b107. nice work in progress-clean!



Thanks man! I don't think I'll ever find a tank, but maybe a rack. Have a great day. Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 13, 2018)

well-this may help! this guy jim frazier makes both the tank and the rack. the rack is all metal repro-nice looking. the tank is fiberglass with metal door. i have seen these painted and had to do a double take-they are really decent. the best part is the price is 1/4 or more of the real deal. I think most are made to order and he does other tank makes. he can be reached at 209-481-9464 jfkiller53@aol.com   good luck


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 13, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> well-this may help! this guy jim frazier makes both the tank and the rack. the rack is all metal repro-nice looking. the tank is fiberglass with metal door. i have seen these painted and had to do a double take-they are really decent. the best part is the price is 1/4 or more of the real deal. I think most are made to order and he does other tank makes. he can be reached at 209-481-9464 jfkiller53@aol.com   good luck



Thanks man, I'll check that out. Have a great day. Barry


----------

